# Going to Goat School!



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

The weekend is almost here. I can't wait to go to "Goat School" in Maine. I missed it last year and made sure I was on the mailing list. 5 hour drive, but I know it'll be worth it.

Here's a link, if you've never heard of it.

http://www.goatschool.com/

It's basically two days of all you could/should ever want/need to know about owning goats. I am also staying for the soap making class on Monday. Woohoo! so excited :stars::stars::stars:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my. that looks fantastic!!! i'd love to go to one of those! i'm jealous!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are always so great to attend! Have fun and learn a lot!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow...that looks great!
I've never heard of Goat School before.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Where in Maine? Who puts it on? I live in Maine and have never heard of it.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> Where in Maine? Who puts it on? I live in Maine and have never heard of it.


Stony knolls farm. Saint albans, me Click the link and it'll give you all the info


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

The Spauldings have done fairs all over Maine (etc). I remember meeting them back about 7-8 years ago when we first thought of having goats - I think it was at Maine's Fiber Frolic. They used to have Angoras and meat goats. Which is how we're at the place we're at now with Milkers and Angoras.

I hope you have a great time at Goat School


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Katrina;

Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow.

Goat School has been around since 2004 and we've had hundreds and hundreds of people from all over the world... yes the world... Mexico, Canada, Nigeria just to name a few. Unfortunately we are better known across the United States and Canada than we are here at home. Saint Albans Maine is just 15 minutes from Interstate 95 at exit 150. Half way between Waterville and Bangor. Please check out our website www.goatschool.com because we are doing a School in Minnesota in two weeks... possibly one in Dawson Creek Canada in Sept. ( more info coming) and one confirmed in Hillsboro OH in late September. Please spread the word.

Thanks!

Ken Spaulding
www.goatschool.com


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think I'll be going to the one in Ohio!


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

summerdreamer71;

You'll have a great time and learn LOTS about goats!

Ken
www.goatschool.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Just another reason for me to wish we still lived in New Hampshire!  Boo. Wish they had something like this in South Louisiana! Looks awesome!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Super excited today! Heading up to Maine this afternoon!!!!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a lovely day here in Maine today. Supposed to turn wet n rainy. Pack a rain coat!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Been raining here in western Mass since last night. I'm ready!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im jealous too!
Ken the pics were great, loved the music too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That sounds way cool!! Have fun!

Ugg I know! Rain here in southern NH  rain rain go away..


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

Those pictures were taken at one of our Goat Schoosl a couple years ago. Lots of fun.

Everything is ready for tomorrow... Looks like we'll be in the barn but around 4:30 we'll head out on a "field trip" and do some goat milking. That's always exciting. Sunday will be hood trimming, ear tagging and vaccinations. Our friend Tina has been saving cadaver hooves to practice on.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Showered and in bed at the Brewster Inn. I'm like a kid the night before Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Wish they could come to Central Texas. Sounds like something lots of people here would be interested in.


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

MrKamir said:


> Wish they could come to Central Texas. Sounds like something lots of people here would be interested in.


I agree. A Texas goat school would be great!


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

If you want us to come to Texas... we can come to Texas. There is nothing better than teaching about goats and eating Texas BBQ.

We're going to be busy with Goat School here this weekend but I'd love to talk to someone willing to sponsor us in Texas... It is do-able.

Ken


----------



## gypsi001 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in southeast texas and wld love to attend if ur ever in texas!!


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

KeninMaine said:


> If you want us to come to Texas... we can come to Texas. There is nothing better than teaching about goats and eating Texas BBQ.
> 
> We're going to be busy with Goat School here this weekend but I'd love to talk to someone willing to sponsor us in Texas... It is do-able.
> 
> Ken


What do you need to be sponsored? A farm to host? Goats? Barbecue? Hmmm I may have an idea or two. Really, when you're finished with this class, I would love to talk to you about it what all it would entail.

Oops it posted before I was finished.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Having an incredible experience here in Maine. I highly suggest you host or attend if Ken and Janice are in your area!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

That is neat. I too am going to something close. It is a Goat workshop. Same idea just the start of it here only a half day event.


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

Well here it is Sunday evening and another Goat School is history. I'm pretty sure a great time was had by all. Ended up with 21 folks attending. Saturday was in the barn because of the rain but this afternoon ( Sunday ) we were able to get out and do some hoof trimming, ear tagging and a couple folks had a chance to give some vaccinations.

We had a great time at Shawn Donavan;s Cedar Acre Farm in Newport Maine where he gave everyone a class on machine milking and my wife janice showed how to hand milk. All that wanted to had a chance to give it a try.

We will be leaving Maine on Monday June 17th to drive to Littlefork Minnesota for our Goat School on the Road. There is still room so if you're interested... go to www.goatschool.com and click on the Minnesota Goat School link.

We also told everyone in attendence about this great goat forum so you may get a few new members. I just found out about it last Friday and I've been raising goats for 25 years...


----------



## Amyh30 (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't wait! Just paid for me and my husband to attend the goat school in Ohio!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's an amazing class and I learned so much. You can read all you want, but it's great to have actual people in front of you to converse. My "goat school" manual is my new bible . Thanks so much Ken and Janice


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

Amyh30... we're looking forward to meeting you in Ohio in September!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Did they disbud a kid so you could see how to do that?

Or band a buckling so you could see that technique?

Both of those are good things to witness first hand and personal.

DonnaBelle


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

Unfortunately we didn't have any kids at the right age for disbudding... We did go through the process by placing a young buckling in the disbudding box and explained the procedure. We were able to band a buckling so everyone got to see that. We had a few kids that needed eartags and vaccinations. A few folks got to try their skill at shots.

One "fun" event was having cadaver hoofs some several got to try trimming on a real hoof. We also had adult goats that needed hoof trimming.

Ken
www.goatschool.com


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

The soap making class was the perfect end to my long weekend. Also highly recommend. Going to a farm nearby tomorrow to buy goats milk to make my first batch or two


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

geonjenn;

sent you a PM awhile back about a Texas Goat School.

We are very interested please e-mail at [email protected]. Also anyone interested in hosting anywhere in the US or Canada we are starting to book for 2014.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

geonjenn said:


> I agree. A Texas goat school would be great!


Texas has a few 
A&m has one and there's a few to far a way in other parts of texas


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

KeninMaine said:


> If you want us to come to Texas... we can come to Texas. There is nothing better than teaching about goats and eating Texas BBQ.
> 
> We're going to be busy with Goat School here this weekend but I'd love to talk to someone willing to sponsor us in Texas... It is do-able.
> 
> Ken


Come down south id love to go!!!


----------



## heater (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone know of a school in Missouri?


----------



## KeninMaine (Jun 7, 2013)

While there are many goat "workshops' Goat School was developed by us in 2004. We are a one of a kind goat husbandry educational activity. Goat School is a registered trademark (registered with the United States Patent and Trade Office) .We have been featured in almost every top goat publication... Goat Rancher... Ranch and Rural Living... Meat Goat Monthly... USBGA magazine... The Boer Goat (ABGA) Our goats were featured on the cover of the ABGA magazine.... Dairy Goat Journal.... Hobby Farms magazine did a centerfold feature in 2009. We would love to bring our Goat School to any area of the country. For more detailed hosting information go to our website www.goatschool.com and click on the "want to host a Goat School" link in the menu. We enjoy traveling and meeting folks and have found that we can come to you for almost the same cost as if you came all the way to Maine!


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

We just finished the FAMU Master Goat & Sheep Certification Program here in FL ... A great course. They are affiliated with Langston University in OK.


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

Forgot to add ... Was glad to see a couple customers who bought goats from us also taking the FAMU course. (Florida A & M University)


----------

